# All-New 3SDM 0.06 Directional Wheels - Coming Soon



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In case you missed the flurry of commotion on various social media outlets yesterday, 3SDM has finally announce their highly anticipated next wheel design.

Presenting the all-new 3SDM 0.06










- cast construction
- monoblock design
- 18" diameter
- 6-spoke 
- twisted style
- square or staggered fitments available
- *fully directional*

Final pricing and availability will be announced very soon, so please watch this space for updates! We will announce this information along with a pre-order opportunity as soon as possible!










That's right, 3SDM has defied all convention and has invested heavily to bring a fully directional cast wheel to market in available staggered fitments. This means that there are 4 different molds for this wheel instead of just 1 or 2 for other non-directional cast wheels. The directional design means all of the wheels will twist in the same direction when mounted to the vehicle, whether square or staggered fitment is chosen. 

- 8.5" width right-hand side
- 8.5" width left-hand side
- 9.5" width right-hand side
- 9.5" width left hand side

Directional wheels are more commonly seen in 2 or 3-piece wheels where just the centers can be changed within the same lips and barrels, however, this has rarely been done in a cast wheel before, and even less commonly in available staggered fitments.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Them some nice lookin wheels. Undoubtedly out of my price range, but very very nice.

GTarr


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

New wheels are sexy, I can't wait to see some one running them.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I spoke at length with Mike at FMS about these new wheels and I plan to order them as soon as they become available. Dang, this guy really knows his stuff, and he didn't mind spending a lot of time explaining the wheels and suitable tires with me at all. They may well be a bit more aggressive looking then a conventional Volkswagen wheel but they have a very unique look with clean and simple lines. I think they will look pretty sweet on my white TDi. :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

SaberOne said:


> I spoke at length with Mike at FMS about these new wheels and I plan to order them as soon as they become available. Dang, this guy really knows his stuff, and he didn't mind spending a lot of time explaining the wheels and suitable tires with me at all. They may well be a bit more aggressive looking then a conventional Volkswagen wheel but they have a very unique look with clean and simple lines. I think they will look pretty sweet on my white TDi. :thumbup:


Happy to help!  :beer:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! Those would look great on my Platinum Gray Beetle. :what:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I was all set to order these but then realized there about 26 pounds. I'm now leaning more towards an Enkei PF01 so I can keep the weight below 20lbs. Not near as trendy but I want to squeeze a little bit more performance out of the TDI.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I like wheels that have large openings to allow easy access for cleaning. That's why I sold
my original 18" Twisters and replaced them with Golf R Style wheels.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> I was all set to order these but then realized there about 26 pounds. I'm now leaning more towards an Enkei PF01 so I can keep the weight below 20lbs. Not near as trendy but I want to squeeze a little bit more performance out of the TDI.


Do you or anyone else know what the OEM 19in Tornados weigh? Pic for reference. :thumbup:


LeeRoy3 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I have the .05's, and now I really really want the .06's. They look so good! :beer:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I like wheels that have large openings to allow easy access for cleaning. That's why I sold
> my original 18" Twisters and replaced them with Golf R Style wheels.


It's funny you should say that, I've been planning to order Golf R wheels for my TB for a while now. Where did you order yours, and did you order 18" or 19"?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> It's funny you should say that, I've been planning to order Golf R wheels for my TB for a while now. Where did you order yours, and did you order 18" or 19"?


OEM Golf R wheels are only through VW Parts and extremely expensive. One of the best kept
secrets involves wheels people I know received from a company in Calif. www.oemwheelsplus.com
They meet all safety in construction requirements that OEM wheels do, but at a fraction of the
cost. I realize some people are afraid of aftermarket wheels but this company has proven quality
that has stood the test of time with many people I know. As far as I know, OEM Golf R wheels 
are only offered in 18".


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> OEM Golf R wheels are only through VW Parts and extremely expensive. One of the best kept
> secrets involves wheels people I know received from a company in Calif. www.oemwheelsplus.com
> They meet all safety in construction requirements that OEM wheels do, but at a fraction of the
> cost. I realize some people are afraid of aftermarket wheels but this company has proven quality
> ...


i love the golf r wheels on the beetle
and i agree, the twisters are a pain to clean


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Skimmy290 said:


> i love the golf r wheels on the beetle
> and i agree, the twisters are a pain to clean


I was able to sell my 'Twister' wheels through the classifieds for $750 and probably could
have got more, since I received many inquiries after they were sold.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> OEM Golf R wheels are only through VW Parts and extremely expensive. One of the best kept
> secrets involves wheels people I know received from a company in Calif. www.oemwheelsplus.com
> They meet all safety in construction requirements that OEM wheels do, but at a fraction of the
> cost. I realize some people are afraid of aftermarket wheels but this company has proven quality
> ...


This website looks great, they have tons of awesome choices. So these wheels on the site are replicas? Do they look any different from OEMs in person?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> This website looks great, they have tons of awesome choices. So these wheels on the site are replicas? Do they look any different from OEMs in person?


Other than the centercaps, which are plastic pop-ons with regard to the OEM wheels and a
similar looking vinyl like self stick-on with regard to 'OEM Plus' wheels, the design is otherwise
quite close to identical. The profit mark-up over actual cost that VW gets for their wheels is 
outrageous, as is the case for other car brands as well.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The 3SDM 0.06 Official Pre-Order is now live!

A 50% deposit refundable will be required up front to reserve yourself a set of 3SDM 0.06 directional wheels on the very first container shipment.

The container is tentatively scheduled to arrive at the end of April. An exact date will be provided once finalized. Delivery date is subject to change due to wheel production time, transit time, customs clearance, etc. 

Fitment options are the following:

- square fitment directional 8.5" width all around - $1200
- staggered fitment directional 8.5" front, 9.5" rear - $1250
- square fitment directional 9.5" width all around - $1300

We will need all of the following information to process a pre-order:

- name
- telephone number
- e-mail address
- billing address
- shipping address (if different)
- wheel sizes, fitment, and specs to be ordered
- optional equipment like bolts, hub rings, locks, etc
- payment details (credit card or Paypal only)
- credit card number, exp. date, security code
- Paypal e-mail address

Shipping costs are additional, and will be calculated based on the actual shipping address.

If you are located outside of North America, please contact your nearest 3SDM importer/distributor.

All pre-orders must be submitted via telephone or e-mail. We will NOT accept pre-orders via forum PM. 

Cancellation of a standing pre-order and issue of a refund will result in losing your place in line. Resubmission of a cancelled pre-order will go to the back of the queue and be subject to fulfillment based on availability after all earlier orders are fulfilled.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

would love to get these, hopefully a price will be out soon :beer:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Pricing above!

8.5" widths are $300 per wheel
9.5" widths are $325 per wheel

- square fitment directional 8.5" width all around - $1200
- staggered fitment directional 8.5" front, 9.5" rear - $1250
- square fitment directional 9.5" width all around - $1300

These will only be sold as directional sets.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

Awesome. Great prices and as ako. As my wheels go I will be ready to purchase these. Can't wait

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

I wanna buy these now. Where can i order these? UroTuning?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from the uk show ultimate dubs


----------

